# Where to get reflective paracord?



## Kryosphinx (May 17, 2006)

Like the title says. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## greenLED (May 17, 2006)

Saw some reflective cord at REI last weekend. It wasn't paracord 500, though; it was thinner and looked more like nylon climbing cord. I was in a hurry and didn't really pause to check it out carefully.


----------



## Stormdrane (May 17, 2006)

1sks.com has the reflective 550 paracord. It's sold in 1000ft spools and cost more than twice what regular 550 goes for.


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 17, 2006)

Lol, I'm not quite looking for 1000ft! maybe 100ft, but not 1000ft...


----------



## Stormdrane (May 17, 2006)

Send them an email asking for a smaller quantity. If enough people ask, they might take the time to break a spool down into smaller lengths.


----------



## greenLED (May 17, 2006)

Or buy the whole thing and split it into smaller pieces, sell on BST, or organize a GB see how many people sign up to split the costs.


----------



## Stormdrane (May 17, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Or buy the whole thing and split it into smaller pieces, sell on BST, or organize a GB see how many people sign up to split the costs.



Had tried that before with another member, but we couldn't get enough people in on it.


----------



## greenLED (May 17, 2006)

:green: nevermind, then.
BTW, your blog and associated links are cool stuff, Stormdrane.


----------



## Stormdrane (May 17, 2006)

greenLED said:


> ...
> BTW, your blog and associated links are cool stuff, Stormdrane.



Thankee sai.


----------



## George1 (May 17, 2006)

I think TAD also carries it - perhaps in shorter minimum lengths.


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 17, 2006)

It does? linky?


----------



## Sigman (May 17, 2006)

TAD link here for "glow in the dark" & other color cord...


----------



## dfred (May 18, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Saw some reflective cord at REI last weekend. It wasn't paracord 500, though; it was thinner and looked more like nylon climbing cord. I was in a hurry and didn't really pause to check it out carefully.



Hmm, not sure about what REI has in this regard as nothing showed up in searches of their website...

But what you describe sounds similar to Sterling Rope's somewhat misnamed "GloCord" which it makes in various sizes. It actually has reflective strands in it rather than glowing:

http://www.sterlingrope.com/2005/climbing_products_product.asp?pg_id=26&prod_id=139

I've used the 2.75mm available from EMS. I'd think in an equivalent size it would be a bit harder/stiffer than paracord, but is well-made and available in reasonable lengths according to the Sterling website.


----------



## John N (May 18, 2006)

I suspect what he saw was Kelty Triptease Guyline. This is actually a very thin, cord with a Spectra core. For it's size, it's pretty strong (breaking strength of 188lbs). I have a few pictures. I carry some in my EDC bag because it's very small, light and strong for it's size. I also carry some Spectra cord for the same reasons, but it is much stronger (1200lbs).

In that top picture, the cords shown (top to bottom):

1) GID cord
2) Kelty Triptease
3) Infinity Ultra lanyard (GID spots)
4) 7/64" Spectra Cord

-john


----------



## Stormdrane (May 18, 2006)

I came across this in a search: BlueWater Ropes Nite Line Accessory Cord


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 18, 2006)

I just saw that REI has PMI Niteline rope. GID and reflective. I'll pick some of that up the next time i go there.


----------



## ghostrider (May 18, 2006)

They have a GITD/Reflective cord that is made by Steerling. I have some and it's pretty cool. It doesn't glow as well as the tadgear.com stuff but it glows better than the 2.75mm glo-cord by Steerling that EMS sells. The tadgear GITD cord glows great compared to the stuff from REI but it is very weak and has no inner strands or core.


----------



## greenLED (May 18, 2006)

dfred said:


> Hmm, not sure about what REI has in this regard as nothing showed up in searches of their website...


Dfred, no, I'm not talking about the glow-in-the-dark cord.

I have some of the same reflective cord I saw at our "local" REI (thanks to Topper!). I'm pretty sure it's the one that John N is linking to but, like I said, I didn't pay much attention to it because I was in a hurry. It was hanging near the tents section.


----------



## DonShock (May 18, 2006)

Here's some, but only offered in 1000ft spools for $100.
http://www.1sks.com/store/550.html#40


----------



## ghostrider (May 25, 2006)

Where would be a good place to put out a feeler for interested parties for some of the stuff from 1sks?


----------



## picard (May 26, 2006)

I don't think reflective paracord exist because the cord suppose to blend into environment. You can get fluorescent climbing rope.


----------



## Stormdrane (May 26, 2006)

picard said:


> I don't think reflective paracord exist because the cord suppose to blend into environment. You can get fluorescent climbing rope.



The reflective tracer cord in this black paracord is gray in ambient light, but is very reflective when hit with projected light. The cord is seen on the corner of the mantle from about 50ft away by flashlight.


----------



## greenLED (May 26, 2006)

picard said:


> I don't think reflective paracord exist because the cord suppose to blend into environment.


Paracord in "Neon" colors doesn't exactly "blend into environment".


----------



## ghostrider (May 26, 2006)

Stormdrane said:


> The reflective tracer cord in this black paracord is gray in ambient light, but is very reflective when hit with projected light. The cord is seen on the corner of the mantle from about 50ft away by flashlight.


Stormdrane is right. It is definitely reflective. It is 550 paracord with three strands of reflective material woven into it. Don't know about paracord suposing to blend into environment.  They make it in neon colors includiing blaze orange.


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 27, 2006)

here's the info about PMI Niteline rope. 
http://pmirope.secure-shops5.com/product.asp?itemid=171

Reflective _and_ GITD. Perfect.


----------



## greenLED (May 27, 2006)

Shweeeeet!! Double-wammy!


----------



## GarageBoy (May 29, 2006)

1000 feet goes by rather quickly


----------



## fasuto (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.usoutdoorstore.com/outle.../10/sort/brand/order/ASC/closeout/0&brand=PMI

They sell in small Qty 
but international shipping cost are very expensive :'-(


----------



## ghostrider (Jun 4, 2006)

If you have an REI close by, you should check with them (they sell by the foot). I’ve been getting the PMI Niteline cord at the REI I go to for about a year I’d guess. They also sell it online.

http://www.rei.com/online/store/ProductDisplay?storeId=8000&catalogId=40000008000&productId=47845872&parent_category_rn=4500703



It doesn’t tie as well as 550, and the GITD isn’t as strong or bright or long as the tadgear GITD (although I think it feels stronger), and it only has one reflective strip compared to the three in the 550. It’s still pretty cool stuff.


----------



## gscheig (Jun 18, 2006)

*For Sale: Reflective Paracord- Lower Price*

I bought 1000 feet of this stuff and am making small batches available for your projects - search Stormdrane's stuff for great ideas. See the picture of the bracelet in this thread:

http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=478.0

I'll send 50 feet for $15.00 and 100 feet for $25.00 to US residences, shipped.

If you are interested, please send me an email to [email protected]

I am a US resident.

Thanks-


----------

